

The Genesis of Attribute Grammars by Donald Knuth - gnosis
http://www.dcs.warwick.ac.uk/~sk/cs325/gag.pdf

======
mahmud
His book "Selected Papers on Computer Languages" collects a few more papers
that provide more context for the discover and subsequent application of the
invention of attribute grammars.

